# router jig combs



## joesolymar (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a Central Machinery dovetail jig, which came with a 1/2" spacing and 1" between fingers.
The dovetail router is 10 degree, the height of the router cutting edge is 1/2".
Using a 7/16" collar in the router, I had to lower the cutter into the 3/4" material 9/16" and still did not got a tight fit, and the cutting edge of the bit is below the surface leaving a rim.
I read that the standard spacing between the comb fingers are 7/8" , but I can not find any replacement comb template. 
Do I have to make one? What are the proper dimensions?
Please help, Joe


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Joe, I think the ones from MCLS will fit it. Try this link Pins and Tails, Half-Blind, Box Joint Dovetail Jigs 
If not I am sure Bob will pop in and let you know where to to get them as he has the same unit.

Ok I found the other site it is woodstock tools. Here is link to the parts you need.
http://www.woodstockint.com/search.aspx?q=dovetail+jig


----------



## joesolymar (Mar 10, 2011)

*Solving 1" dovetail sloppyness*



joesolymar said:


> I have a Central Machinery dovetail jig, which came with a 1/2" spacing and 1" between fingers.
> The dovetail router is 10 degree, the height of the router cutting edge is 1/2".
> Using a 7/16" collar in the router, I had to lower the cutter into the 3/4" material 9/16" and still did not got a tight fit, and the cutting edge of the bit is below the surface leaving a rim.
> I read that the standard spacing between the comb fingers are 7/8" , but I can not find any replacement comb template.
> ...


I solved the problem of loose pins and tails in halfblind dovetails, in 1" comb plate, by modifying a router collar, I turned the .500 collar down to .47 dia. And following the side of the comb.


----------

